# Legends of Hawaiki: Index



## Tonguez (Oct 22, 2003)

Chapter 0: Prologue 

Chapter 1 Where the Wild Things Are


[br]

OOC Thread


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2003)

*Weapons List*

5Weapons and Armor
All Weapons of Hawaiki are made of Wood, stone (includes obsidian), bone, teeth or shell including combinations of these. Clubs, spears and polearms (similar to Halberds, glaives etc) are the most common types, with other weapon types being proportionately ¡¥rare¡¦. 
Highly polished sharp edged stone clubs are used like short swords and are a weapon of prestige. Daggers made from the tail spike of a stingray are used by assassins.

Missile weapons are rare, javelins are thrown at fleeing enemies, slings are used by non-combatants to defend their villages and short bows are used for hunting rats or in Sport (to see who can shoot the furthest). Only a coward would use a bow in combat!

Armour is equally rare although some padded armour is available, armour made from wood, gourd helmets and turtleshell breastplates are also known and have a quality similar to Scale Mail. (ie all armour types from Padded to Scale Mail are available but will probably be made of multiple layers of woven fibre and wood or sheel plates - very effective against the wood, stone and bone weapons of Hawaiki.)
Heavy Armour does not exist those with the Heavy Armour Proficincy get a AC bonus equal to their level.

For ease of play the following weapons are ¡¥available¡¦ (ie their mechanics will be used) however the actual form of the weapon may be quite different tothat listed in the PHB

*Weapon Damage*
Stone is known to chip and bone and teeth can be break when used in combat. If a Natural 1 is rolled when using a weapon to attack it is a critical failure and the weapon will take 1 point of damage (affects hardness first) and may need repair. If a Weapon gets down to 0 Hit points it is broken.

*Weapons Available*
DC0: Club; Greatclub; Quarterstaff; Sling
DC1: Throwing Axe; Dagger; Dart; Halfspear; Handaxe; light Hammer; Javelin; Sap; Scythe; Whip
DC2: Battleaxe; punching Dagger; Light Lance, Mace; Net; Shortspear
DC3: Greataxe; Halberd; Longspear; Pike; Ranseur, Shortbow; Short Sword; Warhammer
DC4: Heavy Lance, 
DC5: Pounamu Short Sword, Long Bow 

Nephrite Jade (Pounamu) has a greater strength than steel and can be polished to a sharp edge. In Hawaiki it is consider equivalent to Adamantine.

_No Crossbows, No chain weapons_

I allow you to have a +1 Magic item at a Mana DC of 10+base DC (eg a Mace+1 has a DC of 12)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> I allow you to have a +1 Magic item at a Mana DC of 10+base DC (eg a Mace+1 has a DC of 12)



I'll need some help with this. What do you mean?
I can have a +1 jade dagger as long as the DC to make it is 12 or less?


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I'll need some help with this. What do you mean?
> I can have a +1 jade dagger as long as the DC to make it is 12 or less?




Yep DC 12

Magic 10 (+1)
Dagger +1
Pounamu +1


PS any other Magic items/enhancements you want must be 'roleplayed for'. Your Mana determines the highest level NPC you can influence in this way in order to access such enhancements


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 23, 2003)

*Character Mana*

Here is your current Mana/Influence



Tatiki        Base  3 Acquired 1  =  4
Lani          Base  4 Acquired 1  =  5 
Tu-Ru       Base  1 Acquired 1  =  2          
Wai          Base  6 Acquired 1  =  7             
Puna Tani  Base  5 Acquired 2  =  7


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Yep DC 12
> 
> Magic 10 (+1)
> Dagger +1
> ...



Cool. Tatiki wants one. +1 jade dagger. JOY!


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 25, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Cool. Tatiki wants one. +1 jade dagger. JOY!




DC 12 Roll 19 + 4 (Mana) = 23! You go it

On the rack of weapons offered you see the gleaming blade of a jade dagger that seems to glow as you come near. For a moment it is warm in your hand but soon settles in so comfortably that it seems as if it was made just for you...


----------

